# Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

Hallo,

weiß zufällig jemand wo ich Stachelschweinborsten als Rohmaterial zum Schwimmerbau bekommen kann ?
Auch schon ein Hinweis auf Zoos etc. die Stachelschweine halten würde mir weiterhelfen.....


----------



## Stingray (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Frag mal den Hund, der will seine los werden. Spaß bei Seite. Würde wirklich mal im Zoo nachfragen. Wird doch wohl einer in deiner nähe sein |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Eintritt in den Zoo ist teurer als online bestellen.:q 

http://www.okalele.de/shop/enter.html

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## holle (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

super link! preis ist auch ok. 

im hirschfelder tierpark bei zwickau (sachsen) gibt es ein stachelschweingehege. das ist an einer ecke (am häuschen) so tief das man darüber steigen kann. in der ecke habe ich die stachlis mit weissbrot gefüttert und die gierhälse haben sich gezofft. da flogen die stachel... meine kleine hat danach in der gegenüber liegenden ecke die stachlis mit weissbrot angelockt, ich drüber,schnell gesammelt und raus. 

ging auch gut... 

grüsse, holle


----------



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Holle, das ist der Hammer, echter Sportsgeist !!!......
@Ralph: das wars was ich gesucht hatte, Danke !


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

???..


----------



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

???... was willst du uns damit fragen ?


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

achso ja, wozu brauch man die ? Als Mittelstock ?


----------



## Truttafriend (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

???...


Was ist ein Mittelstock?


----------



## carpi (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Hallo... für was macht ihr euch denn bitte solche mühe um an stachelschweinstacheln zu kommen??|kopfkrat 

Wenn du die für ne leichte Köderfischpose brauchst nimm einfach ein kleines Bambusstäbchen!

Ist mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser! Billiger und leichter zu beschaffe allemal! und leichter zu verarbeiten!


|wavey:


----------



## Case (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Stachelschweinposen sind DIE Stipposen schlechthin. Ich ziehe die allen anderen Posen vor. Macht schon die Form die ein leichtes abziehen für den Fisch erleichtert. Aus Tierschutzgründen waren die mal eine Zeit sehr knapp und sind scheinbar etwas in Vergessenheit geraten. Nahezu unzerstörbar, hohe Tragkraft bei wenig Eigenvolumen, wenig Strömungswiderstand. Ich hüte meine Bestände wie meinen Augapfel und freu mich über den link, wo ich mir gleich mal welche bestellen werde.

Case


----------



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Also: an die Stachelschweinborste kommt unten eine Öse dran (gewickelt) und oben wird die Spitze lackiert, Schnurbefestigung entweder nur unten oder zusätzlich mit Ventilgummistück oben.
Für Stillgewässer und tiefen von 0,2 - 1,5 m gibts nix besseres (Stichwort Liftmontage).
Die Pose ist auch irgendwie anders als Plastik oder Balsamaterialien, schwer zu beschreiben, muß man einfach erlebt haben...
Hab soeben bei obiger Adresse bestellt, die Dame rief gleich zurück und sucht mir sogar möglichst gerade Borsten raus, war ein sehr nettes Gespräch, sie schickt mir sogar auf Rechnung obwohl sie mich gar nicht kennt (heutzutage nicht mehr üblich, gibt wohl viele Gauner, und klagen lohnt sich bei 20€ nicht...)
Den Stachelschweinen passiert übrigens nix, sie werfen die Stacheln eh regelmäßig ab (sie mausern sich....)


----------



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

#h Hallo Case, alter Schwabe,

glaube, der Laden ist gleich bei dir in der Nähe, da kannst du dir die besten Stücke persönlich raussuchen (für die Möglichkeit, ne handvoll guter gerader sauber gemaßerter Stachelschweinsborsten selbst aus ner Kiste mit einigen 100 Borsten rauszusuchen, würde ich gerne 100 km fahren, aber von mir aus sinds leider 200.....:q )


----------



## ForellenMike (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Ich stimme Case zu, es gibt nichts besseres!
An alle, die solche Posen zu würdigen wissen, aber weniger bastelfreudig sind:
Bei Askari gibt's fertige Stachelschweinposen in drei Längen. Einfach im Onlineshop nach "Stachelschwein" suchen...
Gruß. Mike


----------



## arno (11. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Moin!
Eine habe ich auch und die hüte ich auch!

Im Osnabrücker Zoo gibts ein Stachelschweingehege!


----------



## holle (18. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

da fällt mir noch ein das ja federkiele von ente oder gans die selbe beschaffenheit haben. einfach von der feder das weiche gedöns ab und du hast den kiel. 
grüsse, holle


----------



## arno (18. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

So eine habe ich auch gemacht!
Ich habe sie mit wasserfesten Filzstift schwarz angemalt und die Spitze mit Roter Leuchtfarbe angemalt.
Einen Edelstahldraht habe ich zur Öse gebogen , die Enden über kreuz gebogen und unten in die Pose geschoben, damit kein wasser eindringen kann, habe ich das Loch mit Sekundenkleber versiegelt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Würdet Ihr eher die Größe L oder XL aus dem Shop nehmen? #h


----------



## heinzrch (26. April 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

nimm beide, für Zander sind die XXL sicher sinnvoll, die Dame vom Shop mischt die dir sicher auch so wie du die Längen benötigst


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

@heinzrch

Hab Dank für die Auskunft #h


----------



## Sxxlflx (28. April 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

wie wär's damit?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stacheln-von-einem-afrikanischen-Stachelschwein_W0QQitemZ6273762454QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/UNGLAUBLICH-Stachel-vom-Stachelschwein-Top-Angeb_W0QQitemZ8279244166QQcategoryZ121QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/7-Stachelschwein-Borsten-Stacheln-aus-Suedafrika_W0QQitemZ6625365851QQcategoryZ78374QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stachelschwein-Stacheln-Porcupine-Angeln-25-Stk_W0QQitemZ8279407210QQcategoryZ121QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stachelschwein-Stacheln-weit-ueber-300-Stueck-Suedafrika_W0QQitemZ8280325395QQcategoryZ121QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

usw usw

viel spaß beim aussuchen


----------



## arno (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Moin!
Also,wenn sich jemand beteiligen will.
Ich kann jeweils 20 Stachelschweinborsten von 5-6 mm Durchmesser und ca.17 cm lang für 20 euro inklusive Versand bekommen.
Dann noch dies, aber dazu hab ich noch keinen Preis.
Die Borsten sind von 2.4 mm bis 4.3 mm stark und bis zu 30 cm lang.Je dünner
die Borsten umsomehr sind sie gebogen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Mal als Tip: Krumme Borsten kann man nach vorsichtigem Erhitzen über einer Gasflamme ganz gut gerade biegen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## arno (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Mal als Tip: Krumme Borsten kann man nach vorsichtigem Erhitzen über einer Gasflamme ganz gut gerade biegen.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


Ja, das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
 Nur würde ich da eher so einen Industrie Fön benutzen.
Ist irgendwie praktischer und mein Nachbar hat so ein Teil.

Hat denn keiner Intersse an den Borsten.
Ich selbst würde ja schon 20 Stück für mich nehmen, aber ich dachte ich frag mal ob Ihr auch welche wollt.


----------



## Matchfischer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Stachelschweinborsten zum Schwimmerbau*

Habt ihr nen guten Tip wie man am Unteren Ende gut ne Öse anbringen kann. Ich hab schon nen bischen rumprobiert.
ich denke Edelstahlstrahl in ca 0,6mm Durchmesser is schon net ganz schlecht. Hab versucht den Draht mit Schrumpfschlauch fest zu machen. Ist okay aber noch net so ganz toll.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------

